# Painting with Light



## Arrow Flora (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey all,
I love to draw and paint the Flower of Life. I wish I could paint with light, but since that isn't possible (as far as I can figure out), I'm looking for a way to create dew drops of light or some type of sparkle at certain points of the design. I have used rhinestones before but didn't quite create the effect I was going for. If anyone has any ideas I would really appreciate it. thanks for your time


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

What you did in the center looks like a light burst. Just keep experimenting, perhaps you will find a new method.

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------

